# sleeping & weaning



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi,

My twin girls are 5 months and 1 week old, I am feeding them 7oz milk at a time and was wondering should I be giving them 8oz by now, as they still wake up for a feed in the night, should they be sleeping through by now?? They were 6 weeks premature. I have yet weaned them as am waiting for them to be 6 months as the clinics suggest.
It's all so confusing   as the milk doen't say go to 8oz but i have read other babies having 8oz feeds.

Any suggestions

Luv Lisa
xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Lisa,

If your girls are polishing off their bottle then it wouldn't hurt to offer them another oz - if they don't want it they won't drink it. As to waking up in the night, they all sleep through at different ages so it's hard to say. I stopped night feeds at 4 months but a friend of mine is still feeding her ds now and he's the same age as Jacob. Do they seem hungry when they wake or are they just waking out of habit? We gave Jacob a dummy and he'd disturb but go back off once given it so it was obviously just habit with him.

Sorry if that's not much help!

Chux xx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hiya

I'd say the same - if they want it, I'd offer it.  My Amber who is 18 weeks old has never gone above 6oz bottles.  She's still on 6 bottles a day, and also has 2 lots of food now during the day, so maybe I should be cutting out a bottle and upping it .......mmm there's a thought!

It's all trial and error isn't it - every baby is different and will have a different routine, it's so hard to know what to do sometimes!!

Kim
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

My daughter is 1 now (8 wks prem) and usually has 4-6 oz of milk. Every baby is different.

BLISS recommend prem babies get weaned between 4-6 months. It does sound as if they will be more than ready at 6 months. They will prob then sleep through the night once weaning is established.

If they are finishing their 7oz I would add an extra oz.

jxx


----------

